# iis my betta ok?



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok so fone of my new bettas sky, her coloring is really weird. first it's like a sky blue and black. then she's a brownish tone with strips with some black and blue shine. she's simming around and she ate good. is she ok? i'll try to get some photos of her , she just so hard to take pitches of .


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah without the photos it will be too hard to ay for sure if its coloring or not.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok i finally got a good pic of her  she go's from this color to a brownish with the blue/black shine


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

The horizontal stripe that you see in that picture and the brownish coloration that you see at times is a sign of stress. Something is stressing this fish a bit. My recommendation is to look at several things to see what might be the cause. 

Do you still have both of the baby bettas in the same tank?
What is the temperature of your tank?
Does your tank have a filter and is it cycled?
How big is the tank and how often/how much do you do water changes?
Do you have places for the betta to hide?


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

no i took the one baby out, between 70 and 80, yes it's has a filter and yes it has been cycled, i just got then fish about a day ago ,it's 10 gallon, and i have plenty of hiding spots. do you think it's still getting use to the tank? or the lighting maybe it's an 2 watt led?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

turn the lights out for a couple days to let her get used to her new home. Quite a big change from a tiny cup to 10 gal.

have a blessed day


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

after i turned off the light within a few seconds she came out of hiding and is swimming around more. strips are still there but it looks like her color darkened


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

When you say the temperature is between 70 and 80 -- that is a red flag to me. The temperature needs to stay a constant temperature of at least 78F for a betta to be healthy. It may be something as simple as the temperature being too low. You need a heater and a glass thermometer in the tank to keep the temperature the way it needs to be for the betta.

If you just got the fish recently and added it to the 10 gallon, it is also most likely getting used to all the space and where it can hide and be safe.







betta83 said:


> no i took the one baby out, between 70 and 80, yes it's has a filter and yes it has been cycled, i just got then fish about a day ago ,it's 10 gallon, and i have plenty of hiding spots. do you think it's still getting use to the tank? or the lighting maybe it's an 2 watt led?


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

i do have a glass thermometer and it's at a consistent temp of 77. but i did just added her like a day ago. i've never had bettas this young before. i did have one baby female but she was mature enouhg that you could tell it was female . i can't even tell if it's male or female. i mean i'm thinking my ct might be a boy just the fact that it's color is alot brighter and darker and it seems to be very aggressive. as of my vt sky being very peaceful but i don't know how long that might last.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would bump the heat up at least one more degree to get it to 78F. 

As far as telling the sex.....you really can not go by colors or aggression levels since both males and females can be very brightly colored and aggressive. Since you do not have them in the same tank it is not as big of an issue as it once was to figure out what sex they were.

Give this little one some time to get used to the tank and I would think it should be fine.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok i will and tank you all for your help with this


----------

